# Lets see your biggest Redfish ever



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

This one was somewhere in the 40-50" range, never measured it. Caught in Caranchua Bay in about 2 foot of water on a dead sand trout. I regret keeping it, as it was the toughest chewy meat I have ever had. Now I know to release the old monsters.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Caught a 39" on a topwater while wading in Rockport. Can't find the pics, but it was a helluva fight


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*reds*

this is my son-at POC Jetty--nice red--was released we will never keep one over 29 ever again--X 100 on the worst meat around--


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Caught a 43" and then a 44" on back to back drops fishing the Port A jetties about ten years ago.

Was using a small, fresh, white squid. Same bait caught both fish.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

My biggest have been in the 38-40" range. I've eaten a handful of bullreds, up to 40", and only the most recent one was tough and chewy. I've had several in the 30-36" range that were not tough/chewy at all. Like any fish though, the small ones taste the best. Tender morsels!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Not our biggest but best double, left was 54in and the right was 51 in. All bulls in my boat get sent home.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trim-Happy said:


> View attachment 1855482
> 
> Not our biggest but best double, left was 54in and the right was 51 in. All bulls in my boat get sent home.


Nice fish. 54" in stretching it a bit though ha. Texas record is 54" BTW


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Our biggest so far.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Well tapes don't lie buddy. And that fish wasn't close to 60 pounds. High 40s maybe.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Trim-Happy said:


> Well tapes don't lie buddy. And that fish wasn't close to 60 pounds. High 40s maybe.


Show us the tape!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Metric tape?


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

44" vs 54" can sometimes be confused after a long day of fishing. I have been guilty of this too


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We caught many hundreds of bull reds at POC when we lived there, one time 46 fish without pulling the anchor. I don't think any were bigger than 46 inches. The fat ones 42 inches and bigger we assumed were females. Never dreamed of eating one, they all went back in the water. Here's one caught in August a couple of years ago, on a 20-pound outfit in hot weather, using a jig, casting at swirls near the jetty, I think they were feeding on small crabs drifting by. Now that was a tough fish.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Trim-Happy said:


> View attachment 1855482
> 
> Not our biggest but best double, left was 54in and the right was 51 in. All bulls in my boat get sent home.


Your tape was jacked or your over seven feet tall. Not being a dick, just sayin.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Trim-Happy said:


> Well tapes don't lie buddy. And that fish wasn't close to 60 pounds. High 40s maybe.


How big a boy are ya? I'd say about 6'6" at least, right?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Thought it was a redfish at first*

....but then remembered Conroe not Galveston.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> Here's mine


No over size tag on that big ol bull ? I'm reporting you buddy.



Spooley said:


> ....but then remembered Conroe not Galveston.


That's some mighty fine grubbin right there.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Biggest I have pictured and verified was caught by my youngest this past summer. 36" 20lbs on the Boga.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

One of the biggest I have caught. 44-inches 38 lbs.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This should put things in perspective. This is a replica of a 62" red I made last time we had this discussion, I'm 5'10".


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spooley said:


> ....but then remembered Conroe not Galveston.


Come one now...my gf has you beat.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Your GF has them all beat!! Have caught a bunch Bull Reds. Don't ever think one was over 50 inches.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> This should put things in perspective. This is a replica of a 62" red I made last time we had this discussion, I'm 5'10".


New state record for treated redfish


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

My brother in law and me on a double hook up a couple months ago


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

My largest red was actually my first red...go figure. Measured 37 inches and probably just north of 20 pounds or so.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have caught a bunch in the mid 40's Have had a day kayaking where I caught 23. All bull reds in October about 5 years. Talk about wore out.

Initially started with three rods out. Then went to two quickly, then down to only one rod. I had three fish hooked at one point and knew I had to put some rods up. Lost one and landed the other two. Almost as fast as I coould get the fish off and rebaited I would have another run.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

48" Galveston a south Jetty on 12th test.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Biggest on the boat was 50" back in 1998. It was the guy in the left of the picture's 1st redfish he ever caught - go figure, lol. That fish was a beast. Biggest I can recall catching myself is 48" about the same time. We had one that was 46" a couple months ago - that was the biggest I've seen in a while. Have seen many, many come in the boat over the years in the 35" to 42" range.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Not my biggest but it's the biggest I've caught while wading up to my arm pits.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I don't fish special for red ,i was fishing with jig at ROLLOVER PASS for specks ,flounder ,but sometime i catch a lot of red to.

My biggest red fish (40 inch ,23 lb.)was catch( C&R ) ,on 12 December 2003 when i was fishing with GULP MINNOW GRUB 3" chartreuse with 16'4" graphite telescopic rod(bolognese style rod) made by me using one graphite TRIANA GRAND SLAM pole (made in Italy) ,FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.+14 lb. fluorocarbon leader(XPS from BASS PRO,made in Japan by TORAY.) and one small ,ultra-lite fresh water reel(for pan fish) ABU-CARDINAL STAMINA DRAG 600U.


I was fishing from the bank and witness was the photo and outdoor reporter Ed Snyder,with take the pictures.
The fight with the fish was about 25 minutes,until the fish was on my long landing net.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

47" Alazan Bay 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Caught this one on Fourth of July 2013. Caught on trout rod and a live croaker. Took 40 minutes to get it to the beach. Unfortunately, by the time I took pictures and let it go the trout bite was over.


----------



## knotrite (Sep 6, 2014)

Trim-Happy said:


> View attachment 1855482
> 
> Not our biggest but best double, left was 54in and the right was 51 in. All bulls in my boat get sent home.


Are you 8ft tall???


----------



## mpg2yahoo (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are my biggest and smallest reds.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

knotrite said:


> Are you 8ft tall???


i was 8ft tall when i was 25yo


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

To date this is my biggest, 27". Hope to catch a bigger one soon once I get the boat back out!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

No idea what my biggest is...but I've caught some toads!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Saturday's Bull Redfish*

Not my biggest. That was before the age of digital cameras. This is from last Saturday. Landed two bulls on soft plastic, I think this was the smaller of the two at 33 inches. Both were released. Still looking for one 28 inch redfish for an on-line ladies tournament that ends this weekend.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

mpg2yahoo said:


> View attachment 1857098
> 
> View attachment 1857106
> 
> ...


That second one would be cool for an aquarium


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

This one was just under 48" end of the Galveston north jetty.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is my 66 inch bull red.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Poc bull*

We Run With The Bulls every fall in POC. Some trips we may catch 30-40, double triple hookups. Some days only a few. Here is our biggest to date don't remember exact length, just that it was 50+. My wife also caught another a few inches shorter on another trip.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mako-Wish said:


> Here is my 66 inch bull red.


Lmao! You don't have a green button for some reason but Gd that's funny .


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

My biggest, on the left, caught at the POC Jetties October 2013. Not sure on the weight or length. Lost count of how many we CPR'd that day.


----------



## TheWoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Im all sorts of jealous yall!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

*Dirty Thirty!*

Caught this one on a guided trip out of Venice, LA. Went to flyfish but water clarity and wind were not cooperating the 1st day. Ended up throwing top water plugs on light spin rods. We didn't put a tape on her but did weigh her and it went a little over 30 lbs.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

This one is 42". I caught a 43" but no pic.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Show us the tape!


Yep!! based on the view in the picture then the man holding the "54" inch red must be over 100" tall 
Big bull never the less.......however you want to take it:biggrin:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nov 2010*

Galveston surf, 30 minute battle on light tackle...


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Handys Redfish*

Not mine but, my compadres redfish 47" out of Venice, LA about 3 weeks ago and that man is 6'5".


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Grand Isle, LA


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I didn't catch it, but built the rod and took the pic...knee-deep water in Yarbrough, on a topwater. :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey OP.. Dont be scared to show your face Mon....

Here is just one of the history lessons for you..

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171532


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

50" on 12lb test right after a 25lb jack, can you say wooped!!


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

We caught over a dozen each like these in Venice this past March.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

I've taken friends out to the Port Mansfield jetties and literally caught 200-300 redfish since 1998 when I moved back from the DFW area. Biggest one ever was a 51" red a buddy caught in 1999. I'd say it was close to 50 lbs. Don't have that picture digitally (this was back when I was still developing film) but have lots of others. Here's a couple from the past couple years.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've caught thousands over 40", dozens over 50", and a hand full over 50lbs. The size of the fish isn't what makes it a trophy, it's the story behind the catch, the people you were with, and the memories that you made that really matter. I've landed more bull reds than anybody I know, and I have the pictures and witnesses to back it up. Am I proud of that fact, you bet, but no prouder than a 3 year old catching their first sunfish, a teenager catching their first redfish on a topwater, or a veteran angler landing their first 30" trout. If your proud of your catch that's all that matters. I have some pictures of some really huge reds but they are in a box somewhere because it was before digital cameras, but here's a few smaller ones.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't get a pic of my biggest cause I was wading and didn't have camera on me. It was 45". We measured it on my pole then used a tape to see how long it was when we got back to the house.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

*only been fishing for 2 seasons*

biggest one i've caught in my rookie career was also my first one.

First trip in a boat; My buddy and I were in about a foot of water right behind hog island in redfish bay. We were out of rinky-dink j14 skiff with a 10hp yamaha...

We had been soaking croaker all morning (and drinking beer:cheers and I had just reached for the sunscreen when my rod jumped out of the boat. buddy an i chased it down....and this lil guy was still on.

30 inches


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

The 1st picture is a 46" and the second is a 47" caught a few minutes apart.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sharkchum. Fish #3 or #4. You know which, that has to be the fattest redfish I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Yall should come up to Virginia or North Carolina if you want big reds

These fish are 30-50lbers.


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> I've caught thousands over 40", dozens over 50", and a hand full over 50lbs. The size of the fish isn't what makes it a trophy, it's the story behind the catch, the people you were with, and the memories that you made that really matter. I've landed more bull reds than anybody I know, and I have the pictures and witnesses to back it up. Am I proud of that fact, you bet, but no prouder than a 3 year old catching their first sunfish, a teenager catching their first redfish on a topwater, or a veteran angler landing their first 30" trout. If your proud of your catch that's all that matters. I have some pictures of some really huge reds but they are in a box somewhere because it was before digital cameras, but here's a few smaller ones.


Yeah I would be interested to know what was in his belly (4th pic). Looks huge


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Aggie1127 said:


> Yeah I would be interested to know what was in his belly (4th pic). Looks huge


 I think it was a tumor. It wasn't food, eggs, or it's swim bladder. I caught one years ago that had a tumor like growth on the side of its head the size of a volleyball that looked like cauliflower. It covered one side of it's head from the mouth to behind the gills and it was very dense and heavy. I don't know how it could live with something like that.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

here is mine caught in Trinty Bay, yup came home with me, we ate it on the halfshell and it was good!!!! ( note i am only 5'5" so barely a bull, thats probally why it was good) not near as big as some of yalls but my biggest so far. and another pic of a boat full of bull reds all hooked up at once it was a hell of a dance in that kenner!!! guided trip!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Reds*

On one of the SLP piers blown away years ago.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wygans said:


> Yall should come up to Virginia or North Carolina if you want big reds
> 
> These fish are 30-50lbers.
> 
> http://s35.photobucket.com/user/Bwygans/media/208983_193051920730912_2375242_n_zps4d9aff99.jpg.html


Seen pods like this before off Texas few miles from the beach. Look like floating weed from afar. Always an awesome site to see so much biomass. Wonder who is leading.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

This one was about a year ago one sunny day near Seadrift. He was 42 lbs.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Not a big one but I think it's my only one...


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

BOOM!!! POC night fishing!! Cut mullet, on the bottom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wledoux (Jun 17, 2014)

*!!*



TexasSlam18 said:


> My brother in law and me on a double hook up a couple months ago


Neither of yall know how to fish. HAHA


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

We get a few each year in NC ......... ICM
What is the slot limit in Texas?
In NC it's one per person, per day between 18" & 27". Can't keep any one over 27".


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ice Cream Man said:


> We get a few each year in NC ......... ICM
> What is the slot limit in Texas?
> In NC it's one per person, per day between 18" & 27". Can't keep any one over 27".


20-28" legal 3 per person, one tag per year over 40", if I remember right


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Aggie1127 said:


> 20-28" legal 3 per person, one tag per year over 40", if I remember right


One tag issued with license, must tag anything over 28". Can send in used tag and get a replacement.


----------



## crappie-getter (Nov 10, 2005)

37.5in fishing with Jim West a few summers ago


----------



## Slightchop (Jan 15, 2015)

33"


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

cant find the pic on my work pc but mine went 49-1/2"


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Sharkchum. Fish #3 or #4. You know which, that has to be the fattest redfish I have ever seen in my life.


X2! dammm thats a hawg!


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Not to sure on the length but my girlfriend at the time landed this one on an old curado bantam in the port a jetties! btw she is 5'3ish


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Inappropriate comment in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That is a big ole red!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Smells like...


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

obviously a winter fishing picture above ;-)


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Does look a little nippy out doesn't it.


----------



## Justin_kraft (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Both were in the 33-38" size if I remember correctly. Released them both. But they are sure lots of fun to catch.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

mikedeleon said:


> Inappropriate comment in 5...4...3...2...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

POC 10/14


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Me, the wife and my buddy fishing off the beach front in Kayaks near rollover pass. We all caught multiple reds over 40"


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

My son caught this one a few years ago.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Getting a little bigger for me...
Number 3


Number 4


Hopefully they'll keep getting bigger..


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Biggest this year so far is 34" and 14 pounds, sight casted to in a foot of water with a cocahoe minnow.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

A few big ones from this year.


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Client caught this one 2 years ago. Second biggest I've ever had on my boat at 51lbs. Would have been top 10 in the state but we had NO intentions of killing her. Same on my biggest. 54lbs and we released her despite being a top 10 fish.
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## DEADBAIT (Sep 6, 2012)

Release them mother reds!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Chalmete La. Had a blast catching fish like this all day for 3 days!


----------

